# CCA Orlando BBQ Project NMZ Pics



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hard to believe in a couple short weeks it will be given away to a lucky winner!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

To ME !!!!! ;D

Kemo


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

that boat looks so sweet. who ever gets it is one lucky person.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> that boat looks so sweet. who ever gets it is one lucky person.



X 10 

You guys did a great job spec'ing and rigging that boat. 

Anyone who bought that rig would be beaming like a kid a Christmas; to win one for a $10 donation is awesome. 

-T


----------

